# Carolina Season Starter 2018



## nightstar1623 (Jun 26, 2018)

Just thought I'd create a thread for this competition coming up. This will be my first competition, so I'm really excited to meet people and compete!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jun 27, 2018)

good luck!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm going!!! Its like a 4 hour drive for me but I really want to compete in clock and get a sub 7 average!


----------

